# Taunton Vale Foxhounds



## Horsey_dreams (4 August 2016)

Hi All

Tentatively getting excited for the season after losing my confidence in a fall a while ago, we have moved to Taunton and I'm looking at going out with the Taunton Vale Foxhounds as we are in their country. Have looked at their website and emailed to join the supporters club and with some questions, but as I'm impatient I thought I would ask here too! 

Website says autumn hunting from Sep, does anyone know what time they meet in the morning? Previous hunt was 8am but I have been out with another which was 6.30. There's me drinking port at 5.30. Also, whats the difference between a vale and non- vale day?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Judgemental (4 August 2016)

Horsey_dreams said:



			Also, whats the difference between a vale and non- vale day? many thanks in advance!
		
Click to expand...

A finer pack of hounds and more super people, you could not wish to find. 

The difference between a Vale day and a Non-Vale is that on Vale days, you jump hedges in the Taunton Vale. I hope you have an outstanding beast, who stands well off and goes on at full gallop into the hedge, because likely you will have a very deep ditch one side or the other of the hedge. Also that you are a bold fearless rider and I mean bold and fearless.  

I have a hunch you have never jumped a hedge, let alone the number you will encounter on a Vale DAY.

They are solid Blackthorn Hedges.

When you have up to a hundred if not more thundering on at a hedge, you don't want a refusal, nor for your horse to run across the hedge, because you may find somebody jumping you, your horse and the hedge. 

Possibly  you need to take a little advice out early morning hunting. Port at 5:30 where in god's name was that? Good grief.

Vale days do not start until after the opening meet.


----------



## spacefaer (4 August 2016)

Judgemental, there you go, scaring horsey_dreams before she's even put her ratcatcher on!

Joking apart, the Taunton Vale have some big country to hunt over and their vale days are not for the faint hearted - but not every day is a vale day - I'm sure if you speak to the Hon Sec, they will be able to tell you which parts of the country are smaller/more easily crossed.

It's not generally done to drink port out autumn hunting - hip flasks should be reserved for Opening Meet onwards!


----------



## Horsey_dreams (5 August 2016)

Oh dear, I had been told its not necessary to jump at all. My mount is outstanding, but we are not jumpers, we have no intention of jumping any hedges. Perhaps a non- vale day would be best. Unfortunately we have no transport so cannot travel to other hunts, we go as far as we can hack.

Re hip flasks, I haven't read anything about no hip flasks autumn hunting, have done quite a lot of research on etiquette, not wanting to get anything wrong. Hopefully I'll be ok to continue with it if I have the rest of my turnout correct. No one has said anything to me before, perhaps they looked down their nose at me and I didn't realise? No matter. 

Hopefully I'll get a reply to my email soon and will have a meet card to scrutinise. Thanks for your help both.


----------



## Judgemental (5 August 2016)

Horsey_dreams said:



			Oh dear, I had been told its not necessary to jump at all. My mount is outstanding, but we are not jumpers, we have no intention of jumping any hedges. Perhaps a non- vale day would be best. Unfortunately we have no transport so cannot travel to other hunts, we go as far as we can hack.

Re hip flasks, I haven't read anything about no hip flasks autumn hunting, have done quite a lot of research on etiquette, not wanting to get anything wrong. Hopefully I'll be ok to continue with it if I have the rest of my turnout correct. No one has said anything to me before, perhaps they looked down their nose at me and I didn't realise? No matter. 

Hopefully I'll get a reply to my email soon and will have a meet card to scrutinise. Thanks for your help both.
		
Click to expand...

I am a great believer in giving anybody who is new to a Country as much sound advice a possible.

Hopefully I didn't frighten you, but best you know because the Thrusters will all try and get you along for a 'jolly' day and you should know in advance what is on offer.

My OH is an expert in the Vale - at finding gateways! 

No Vale country is definitely something that needs careful consideration, on the other hand you may suddenly decide you want a bit of risk and buy a horse that puts you up with the Lady Thrusters.

I forgot to mention some of these hedges have the most astonishing drops on the other side. I remember being in the BV Vale, that's Blackmore and Sparkford Vale, took off at a hedge looked about 4 feet, came down 6 feet 6 the other side, buckle end. Went back and measured it the next day. 

There is another issue in Vale Country about which one needs to be careful. Water troughs the other side and a strand of barbed wire, although most farmers provide guidance or no go parts and a good field master knows where to 'lead' you.

Should you decide to have a Vale day, what ever you do don't jump through a hole made by others. Very bad form. Most Blackthorn hedges are about 6 feet wide.

Of course the Taunton Vale is not all Vale and there is plenty of open arable and pasture.

On the subject of Hip Flasks. Never before the opening meet. After that you will be very popular when offering. 

I am sure you will have a cracking time, off course the great Willie Poole was once master. About which I could almost become quite literary with nostalgic recollections.


----------



## Judgemental (6 August 2016)

Horsey_dreams said:



			Unfortunately we have no transport so cannot travel to other hunts, we go as far as we can hack.
		
Click to expand...

This a very interesting and a good point so far as your horse is concerned.

In my experience, far far too many people appear, unbox on 'cold' horses, i.e those that have not got their blood up. Then take off into the first hedge and wonder why their horse refuses and or drops the jock in the ditch.

Irrespective of Vale or Non-Vale you need to be completely riding fit and your horse super fit.

Personally I like to see a good horse for these West Country packs, slightly 'run up'.

I dare somebody will disagree but you cannot hunt these big powerful horses across vale country that are too heavy.

Bear in mind you can be into fairly deep going and with your weight and the horses weight etc and big jumps, you don't want too much continuous pressure on the legs.

Oh and another thing, Blackthorn. Avoid picking up a Blackthorn they are a nightmare to remove. Suggest well bandaged or preferably booted. Bandaging can end up coming adrift if you brush through the top of a hedge, although I get the impression you will not be partaking in that delight. Oh I know somebody will say if it is properly bandaged it will stay all day.

I also say the same about all these people who will keep trotting their horses out on hard roads by way of exercise and wonder why they end up with concussion on the knees.  

If you have hacked onto the meet your, horse will inevitably have it's 'blood up' and if a good jumper should give a good account. 

Hunting in the West Country and in particular Vale Packs, is a very skilled enterprise for the horse and for the rider to understand the very special country, they are encountering.


----------



## ldlp111 (6 August 2016)

I have been hunting in the past with Taunton Vale. That was with the old boy who's 14.3hh we also jumped some hedges, he was intent on jumping the next hedge but I pulled him off it as didn't hear what was shouted, could of been ditch or wire not sure so didnt want to risk him, took alot to pull him off it mind, this for a horse who used to get eleminated alot and had a fair few refusals! 
Also unitentionally jumped a wooden five bar gate, I was slowly trotting upto it to open it (as sister was with me and didn't want to jump the actual jump in hedge which was about 2ft6 ish) got abit of a shock when the silly old man popped over it (I fell off the other side but technically we landed so I count that as we jumped a five bar gate lol) Oh and he galloped off after  lol. 
I think there's normally the option of no jumping ways, but can't remember if I did a vale day. 
Debating whether to take my mare hunting


----------



## spacefaer (6 August 2016)

With regard to contacting the Hon Sec, you are much more likely to get a response if you make the effort to ring them up than email.  They will be able to chat to you and explain things much more clearly in person than to a random email out of the blue.

Meet cards for the hunting season proper tend not to be issued until shortly before the Opening Meet. Autumn hunting meets are not published in meet card form, as the meets are flexible, dependent on harvest, weather and other farming practices, so you will generally only get those, either on a weekly email, or dedicated phone line, on a weekly basis.  You will need to speak to the Hon Sec to get notified of these.


----------



## Horsey_dreams (7 September 2016)

Sorry for the late reply, been busy moving house!

So we went out with the Taunton Vale Foxhounds this morning! They were just up the road so a 15 minute hack for us. Not for long, as I had to be at work for a meeting. Everyone was really nice and we had a good time.  secretary told me there is usually a way around the jumps, I'll see how autumn hunting goes and then see about non- vale days after opening meet. I don't mind jumping small logs and ditches but I doubt we would get over a hedge. Don't worry, no hip flask as I had to drive to work after!

I always prefer to hack to meets if I can so we can have a warm up, my pony is in his late teens now so its better for him anyway. He's done 9 seasons with the Kimblewick before I got him so he knows what its all about, we did have an excited squeal on the first canter however. 

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## spacefaer (7 September 2016)

Glad you had fun - keep us posted!!


----------



## VoR (27 November 2016)

My wife and I too have had our first days with the TVFH this season, twice Autumn hunting and once since the 'season propper' began, really nice people who made us very welcome. 
First day was on arable land with no jumping at all, second on hill country jumped couple logs and a set of rails (none too challenging), the third a mix of hill country and arable land, one decent set of rails and a 'not too large' hedge jumped, everything had a route around if you didn't fancy it. 
We will be going out with them again but as the pack we hunt with regularly is pretty much non-jumping, a 'Vale Day' might not be our choice


----------



## Judgemental (27 November 2016)

VoR said:



			My wife and I too have had our first days with the TVFH this season, twice Autumn hunting and once since the 'season propper' began, really nice people who made us very welcome. 
First day was on arable land with no jumping at all, second on hill country jumped couple logs and a set of rails (none too challenging), the third a mix of hill country and arable land, one decent set of rails and a 'not too large' hedge jumped, everything had a route around if you didn't fancy it. 
We will be going out with them again but as the pack we hunt with regularly is pretty much non-jumping, a 'Vale Day' might not be our choice 

Click to expand...

Be bold, gallop on into the hedges and then regale all and sundry with your bravery and no doubt, we will see you flying across the Vale and into the pages of H & H. Regret at not participating is an h'awful regret when you are old and grey.


----------



## VoR (27 December 2016)

Judgemental said:



			Be bold, gallop on into the hedges and then regale all and sundry with your bravery and no doubt, we will see you flying across the Vale and into the pages of H & H. Regret at not participating is an h'awful regret when you are old and grey.
		
Click to expand...

You assume I am a) not already old an grey and b) still bounce when I hit the ground rather than breaking


----------



## hannahlow (10 January 2017)

Taunton Vale have a lot of big country!! Like others have said, lots of blackthorn hedges which require a clever, bold hunter and a drunk or confident rider lol!

With relation to autumn hunting, hip flasks are not seen!  Hip flasks come out on opening meet, I don't think I could drink at 5am! 

Email the hunt sec and they will be able to advise you on the best meet/day to go on to suit your requirements.  I have had a few days out with the Taunton and they have been very good days!! I will not tell you how much port and sloe gin I drank though!


----------



## VoR (3 March 2017)

Judgemental said:



			Be bold, gallop on into the hedges and then regale all and sundry with your bravery and no doubt, we will see you flying across the Vale and into the pages of H & H. Regret at not participating is an h'awful regret when you are old and grey.
		
Click to expand...

Well, not with TVFH but have now put a tick in the 'Have you Jumped a big hedge out hunting' box, lesson I have learned, watch out for a drop on the other side! Horse was brilliant and we stayed together.......just.
So now I have a story to tell in my dotage......which probably isn't too far off now, think I aged 10 years on take off as I saw what was t'other side


----------



## frostyfingers (3 March 2017)

Well done - it's such a thrill.  I've learnt (from a day with the Ledbury) that you need to be close enough so you don't get caught up in chaos and can actually see what you're jumping and how much of a drop there is but not so close that you realize how big the damn things are!  A day at Tweenhills was both the most frightening and most exhilarating thing I've done so far......


----------

